# Knit Poncho "Fairyland Poncho"



## ViTalinaCraft (Oct 12, 2015)

My new poncho design is available from my Raverly store now. 
$6.00

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fairyland-poncho

Fairyland Poncho is stylish and super cosy garment for your little fashionista everyday wardrobe. It is designed to keep your little one warm and away from wind and cold.

Design overview: The poncho consists of five parts: back, left front, right front, left sleeve and right sleeve. All parts are knitted bottom up. After all parts are knitted and sewn together the stitches are picked up along the neck edge for the hood. After hood is completed and the top seam is sewn the stitches are picked up for the front (button) band.

Pattern is easy to follow and it consists of very detailed row-by-row instructions for all sizes, charts and pictures.

The knitting pattern is available for sizes 2Ã¢ÂÂ3 years; 4-6 years; 7-9 years and 10-14 years.

USE PROMO CODES:
310 - to get 10% off for 3x patterns
515 - to get 15% off for 5x patterns


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Great poncho, sweet model!


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

That is a beautiful poncho on a beautiful child


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wow, stunning.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## ViTalinaCraft (Oct 12, 2015)

Thank you for the compliments )))


----------



## RBurk (Feb 5, 2013)

Lovely poncho


----------



## McMechans (Nov 15, 2015)

Beautiful poncho, would like one for myself. Can it be made in a adult size? Lovely


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Such a sweet daughter you have to model this new design She looks happy with her new poncho. Nice cable work. xo ws


----------



## ViTalinaCraft (Oct 12, 2015)

tat'sgran said:


> Such a sweet daughter you have to model this new design She looks happy with her new poncho. Nice cable work. xo ws


Thank you so much!


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Great poncho!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Simply divine! Love the name "Fairyland" and so very perfect for your adorable daughter.
Your designs are lovely.


----------



## ViTalinaCraft (Oct 12, 2015)

Pocahontas said:


> Simply divine! Love the name "Fairyland" and so very perfect for your adorable daughter.
> Your designs are lovely.


Thank you so much for your comment. :sm01: It is always so difficult to find a name for new project :sm16:


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

What a darling poncho!


----------



## t_venson (Oct 26, 2017)

I love this! I would like to know if it would be difficult or need lots of adjustments to make this in a lighter weight yarn? I'd like to make it for my granddaughter who lives in Palm Springs, California.


----------



## ViTalinaCraft (Oct 12, 2015)

t_venson said:


> I love this! I would like to know if it would be difficult or need lots of adjustments to make this in a lighter weight yarn? I'd like to make it for my granddaughter who lives in Palm Springs, California.


Thank you. For the lighter weight yarn you need to check your gauge first and see how close it is to specified gauge in the pattern. You can knit a bigger size with lighter yarn. It is oversized garments so the measurements are not so critical.
Also the Aran weight yarn can be used without any adjustment for this model. Some knitters used Aran yarn for my other design knitted with the same yarn - Temptation Poncho.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oops, you forgot to add the link to this super cute pattern. I've fixed it for you here.

~moderator


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Gorgeous :sm02:


----------



## ViTalinaCraft (Oct 12, 2015)

StellasKnits said:


> Oops, you forgot to add the link to this super cute pattern. I've fixed it for you here.
> 
> ~moderator


Thank you


----------

